# Autotrail Tracker - Great Camping Car



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We bought an Autotrail Tracker from Manhatton Motorhomes of Sandy, just before Christmas 2006.

I read about the habitation door issue posted on this Website, raised it with Manhatton, and they immediately rectified it with the help of Autotrail - no questions asked.

We've driven it through the winter, spring and summer, weekends away, Scotland, and across France and Switzerland. Sorry to me a pain, but everything has worked correctly and nothing significant has failed.

OK, a towel holder fell off, and was fixed by myself within 5 minutes.

Only complaint is that I can't lower my wife's seat and her legs tend to dangle. Nice legs though. Has anyone a sensible fix for the seat please ?

 

Excellent Website.


----------



## themariners (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Hurricaine Smith,

We have had an Autotrail Tracker EKS on order since April and we have got

a delivery date the first week in October and we cannot wait. We have 

everything for it.

Myself being only 5 foot nothing will also have the same trouble as your wife

regarding the seats. It will be of interest if you come up with anything.

Sue.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Excacly the same problem here and found an ideal answer...
Make a trapeezium (wedge of cheese shaped) box from thin mdf, with a hinged lid. My good lady puts her feet onto it, so it has to be the right height, then store all your maps and site info leaflets in it. I have even customised mine by gluing a new rubber type car mat onto it.
Just a suggestion !
P & G


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi

I have done exactly the same as gillnpaul. Fixed a box in with 2 lids and all the maps and site books of Europe go in them. It free's up the other cupboards for the essentials. The box only needs to be about 3-4 inches high but it makes all the difference. I put 2 strips of antislip tape on the 2 lids and than put a carpet mat on to match the rest of the van. You don't even know it's there.Hope this helps


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

hello Hurricane

It is nice to hear of someone with a near perfect motorhome ... I hope that you get many more trouble free miles with it.... Oh yes ..nearly forgot...why not buy the wife some of these:-










I think they are about to come up in one of Elton John's car boot sales :lol:

Mike


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Dont know if you resolved this or not but we had the same problem with our passenger seat. It wouldn't go as low as the driver seat. I found it was because there was a really bulky toolbox with a jack and other shiny metal bits in it. Once this was removed the seat lowered another couple of inches.
Dont know why they bothered giving me a jack as there's no spare wheel.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

With a reputation of being a tight git to defend, I pushed the seat further forward, nearer to the dashboard, and this seemed to sort out the leg length issue. Whilst I took all the various bits of trim off and had a peek, I hadn't thought about lowering the seat mechanically as I'd assumed it might harm the integrity of the fixing. I wish I'd had a look this weekend whilst we were away. Now, where did I put my lump hammer? Failing that, I'll take up the other respondents suggestion of a box. Thanks to all for their kind suggestions.


----------

